# Max -- my sweetest boy.



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Today my beautiful boy Max died...

Max was born on the 23rd of May 2007, though he was introduced to me on the 11th of July 2007. Since then, you could say my life changed forever.

I named him Max, because it means, '_the greatest_'. Max has proven that he really was the greatest.

Just five days ago Max was diagnosed with bronchopneamonia for life. The vet gave us Baytril to put in his water. We followed his instructions, and gave Max and his cage mate Joey their Baytril every two days. The Baytril in the water didn't stop both the rattlets from drinking tonnes of it.

Last night I gave both the boys a treat and kinda tucked them in (though they got straight back up and ran aorund again.) When Max eventually went to sleep, he never woke up. 

This morning I went to say goodmorning to them, to give them some breakfast, but Max never moved. Joey didn't seem to realise what was wrong with his cage mate, so he was sleeping too. It was terrible seeing him dead, but atleast I know that he died peacefully.

Max is now in a shoe box, with my old pants as the base. Then he's lying on his favourite hammock, with his favourite pillowcase as a blanket. On top of the box it says, 'Max, my sweet boy.' Max will be buried in the front yard, in the middle of the garden, with a sort of tomb stone (reading his name) on top of his grave.

Max died on the 22nd of January 2008. He died early, but peacefully. He will always be loved dearly. He will never be forgotten. And he will always be part of my heart.

My hand is in the way, but if it weren't it would've been a good picture ..










Max always had a sort of smile wherever he went ..










Sorry if they are a bit big.

R.I.P. Max

EDIT: Forgot to mention, Joey will be a lone rat for the rest of his life because the disease he has can be contagious


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww... You had such a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry about your loss...


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you Kima-chan. Max meant a lot to me ..


----------



## Stunted (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry for your loss .. i no it can be hard


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

*Sorry for yuur loss  hes soo cute RIP Max! x*


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you. He went very unexpectedly ..


----------

